# Can't stop torturing myself



## maybebaby3

Since the cord was in the way even tho dr said 99.9% sure boy I can't help googling 'wrong gender scans' I need to accept this is a boy but I'm finding it really hard at the mo. then I feel awful for wishing my baby was something different :(


----------



## joeegurl06

I know how you feel. I am terrified to get my gender scan becasue I want a girl so bad, but I also want a healthy baby. I try and keep telling myself that I am having a boy in hopes that when we do find out it will make it a bit easier to except when we do find out. If the cord was in the way then there is still a change he could be wrong, stay positve and try to focus on the bright side that you are having a healthy baby. I know it is easier said then done but there is still a chance. :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Been discussing boy names with DH. I'm still really down about it and hate myself for feeling this way. I've never minded gender before but this time really wanted :pink: then I feel really ungrateful as there are girls struggling just to get a :bfp:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don't feel guilty. Who could ever blame you after 3 boys wanting a girl? 
It is natural and believe me this will pass and you will get used to the idea of a boy. I went through the same thing with my third son. Every single time I went they would say the cord is there so we are not sure/ they told me 60-40 chance, 60% being a boy. In my 7 month I found out for certain he was a boy, this was 13 yrs ago . When I found out I called my husband and I cried :cry:

As soon as Anthony was born, it was like heaven opened up to me and it all just left me, all I wanted was him. 

Just give yourself some time and hey you never know maybe they were wrong, but either way I promise you will be so in love and these feelings will pass.
XOXO:hugs::hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Andypanda I have 2 boys and 1 girl and my DD really wanted a sister. I even feel bad for wishing this was a girl as I already have one. I feel greedy for wanting another girl so bad!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure in your situation I would be the same. The slightest chance of error and I'd grab onto the hope with both hands.
I'm sure once you have your confirmation next week then you will be able to start coming to terms with it and accepting the fact the baby is a boy.
Try not to feel too bad for wishing the baby was something else. I know its hard, I feel bad enough already for wishing for a girl when I might (and most likely will) get a boy, but we can't help our desires, its not done intentionally.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Don't beat yourself up, you can't help wanting what you want- I'm sure all of us in here understand that! How long do you have to wait until your next scan? :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Eleanor it's on thursday


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ah Thursday must seem an age away! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Yes but I'm coming to terms slowly that this is a boy. We like the name Benjamin so I'm calling him benji and trying to visualize him being here. I know it'll be fine. But I'm still holding up that bit of hope...


----------



## drudai

I'm on the opposite, really wanting a boy but feared it's a girl. 

Your approach of a baby name picked out is what I did. I now have the baby name for a girl that even if it isn't my little boy, I am expecting little my little A. :) 

Stuck on a boy name though, can't find the one that's "right". Had a dozen on a list and keep going "nope it's not his name."

But I understand your hope of the initial scan being read wrong. Heard it many times of a tech saying boy and the baby is born girl and vise versa!
6 weeks til sex scan.


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks! Only 2 days til the rescan! I spoke to a friend yesterday and she told me the same dr told her friend boy and out popped a girl! Needless to say she was not impressed after kitting the baby out with all things blue! I'm trying not to get my hopes up tho! Very difficult tho!!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Oh that would really not do me good to be told that the tech had got it wrong for someone else. Good luck for your re scan


----------



## dollych

Good luck, I really hope it's a girl for you. I was just like you and googled everything hoping that the sonogropher had got it wrong!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Tomorrow is rescan day! So nervous!


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck tomorrow. 
I'm torturing myself right now over my 12 week scan nub pic.


----------



## maybebaby3

4am and can't sleep with the excitement/nerves!


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck hun!!


----------



## maybebaby3

It's a boy. At least I can get on with it and stop torturing myself. I'm sad as I was clinging on to this hope but I am trying to focus on the fact that he's healthy!


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs hun at least you know for sure now.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## embeth

congrats, at least now its all confirmed there is no doubt for you and you can focus on looking forward to your little bubba boy xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm getting more used to the idea now I know he's 100% a boy! I know I will not have a problem bonding with him or loving him :)


----------



## pinklightbulb

Ahhh you will love him :) You will look into his face and know he is who was meant to be with you and wouldn't change a thing. Congratulations on your little boy :hugs:


----------

